# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Indignación contra Greenpeace por dañar las líneas de Nazca

## Jonasino

Los ecologistas violaron las leyes peruanas para desplegar un mensaje con eslóganes en favor de las energías renovables.



> La multinacional ecologista Greenpeace ha desplegado una pancarta gigantesca junto a uno de los dibujos, en concreto el conocido como el colibrí, de las conocidas como líneas de Nazca, en el sur de Perú. El mensaje, hecho con letras de tela sujetas con piedras y escrito en inglés, es "Tiempo de cambio: el futuro es renovable" y según la organización está dirigido a los políticos presentes en la última conferencia internacional sobre cambio climático, que se celebra estos días en Lima. En la acción han participado activistas de Greenpeace de Brasil, Argentina, Chile, España, Italia, Alemania y Austria.
> 
> La acción de los ecologistas no ha sido bien recibida en Perú. Las líneas fueron declaradas Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad por la UNESCO en 1994 y legalmente tienen el estatus de zona intangible, por lo que está prohibido acercarse a ellas sin autorización. Según explica el geólogo Patricio Valderrama, la causa está en la fragilidad del terreno donde están situadas las líneas. El color de la capa más superficial es muy distinto al de la arena que tiene debajo, lo que permite que se vean tan bien lo que no son más que unos surcos. No obstante, eso también provoca que sólo el hecho de caminar sobre ellas es hacerles daño, ya que las huellas no se borran. "Cuando caminé cerca de las lineas (nunca sobre ellas) tuve que usar una protector especial para que mis propias huellas no sean marcadas en el terreno", asegura el geólogo.
> 
> La Asociación Maria Reiche, dedicada a la conservación de las líneas de Nazca, ha sobrevolado la zona tras la retirada del mensaje y denunciado que los activistas han provocado daños durante su colocación y posterior retirada. Greenpeace asegura que la operación fue supervisada por un arqueólogo que no nombran y que no se tocaron las líneas, pero según puede verse en las imágenes divulgadas por la misma organización, sus activistas no usaron ningún tipo de protector para evitar dejar sus huellas. El resultado está a la vista


Fuente:http://www.libertaddigital.com/cienc...ca-1276535627/

----------


## Jonasino

> l director ejecutivo de Greenpeace, Kumi Naidoo, ha pedido acudir este viernes a la fiscalía de Nazca, al sur de Perú, para brindar su declaración en las investigaciones abiertas sobre los daños producidos por activistas de esta organización en las Líneas de Nazca, según ha confirmado la fiscal del caso, Patricia Begazo.
> 
> La titular de la Segunda Fiscalía Provincial Corporativa de Nazca ha declarado a Canal N que un abogado de Naidoo la ha llamado para solicitar la reprogramación de la diligencia, planeada para el jueves, con el fin de realizarla el viernes por la tarde.
> 
> Begazo ha señalado que Naidoo será interrogado "en relación a todo lo sucedido el día 8 de diciembre", día en que los activistas de Greenpeace ingresaron a las Líneas de Nazca para colocar un mensaje a los participantes en la cumbre de cambio climático de Naciones Unidas (COP20).
> 
> En el caso de que el directivo no acuda, será nuevamente notificado para otra fecha, indicó la fiscal.
> 
> Begazo acusa a los activistas del delito contra el patrimonio cultural, en la modalidad de atentado contra los monumentos arqueológicos, en agravio del Estado Peruano, que implica una condena de hasta 8 años de cárcel.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2014/1...4528b4587.html

----------

